# how long did it take you to complete your miscarriage?



## MermaidMom

we've decided to let everything happen naturally. the first night i had a lot of cramping and passed a clot and i've been bleeding since then, but i havent bled much at all today. i havent seen the sac yet so i know theres still a lot in there. how long did it take you guys to get rid of everything? i was 7 weeks when i started bleeding. :cry:


----------



## BLC34

Hi Hun

Firstly, I'm so so sorry for your loss. 

My mmc was identified by epu at 8 weeks. However it had died 2 weeks before that. I didn't naturally miscarry until week 10 though. I lost everything in one go & bled for 2 days & then it was over. But until then from 7-10 weeks I had constant brown discharge. 

I'm glad I did it the natural way as I feel it's helped me regain my cycles. Some of my friends who've had d&c's have had to wait 8-10 weeks for their next period. I was lucky in that sense, it came exactly 28 days after mc. 

Thinking of you during this horrendous time-stay strong & think of the future. :hugs:


----------



## mrsrof

I spotted brown for 3 days, then bled bright red with huge clots for 6 days, and then I had a ERPC 4 days ago, and since then I've only had the odd pinkish spotting. 

Not sure, but doc said that if I'd let it continue naturally it could take 3 weeks.


----------



## MermaidMom

thanks guys... whats an erpc? is that the same as d&c?


----------



## mrsrof

Yeah, from what I can tell it's the same thing, it just stands for "Evacuation of Retained Products of Conception".


----------



## MermaidMom

ok i see... i sort of wish i could just go get that done, but then at the same time i HATE going to the hospital here.... too many bad memories. i think i just need to let my body do its thing. it'll probably take longer which will be annoying, but less traumatic for me i think.


----------



## Hanawanabump

I started having m/c last week, bleeding started monday night, stopped bleeding sunday, so 7 days. Passed a ping pong size ball on tues, that was awful, but the bleeding started easing from then. I was 6w 4d when it started. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Kanga86

I started light bleeding on sun 26th June, which started heavy on Thursday 30th at night. I am still bleeding quite heavy now a week later so have been bleeding continuously for 12 days with 7 days being heavy with no signs of stopping yet!!

I had a mmc which stopped growing around 6 weeks but I didn't find out til 11 weeks and the bleeding started when I should have been 12 weeks. Xx


----------



## daydreaming22

I think it depends on how far along you were. I mc at 5 weeks in April and it took about a week. This time I was 12 weeks and after a few days I found out everything was to big to come out on its own, so I had to have a D&C. I didnt want to, but the risk of infection affecting my future fertility changed my mind.


----------



## LovingMummy

Hi ladies, firstly let me say I'm very sorry to each of you for your losses.
I'm actually looking for some info for a friend who thinks she too is miscarrying :( She suffered an ectopic last year and has been advised to do a pregnancy test every fortnight so the doctors can make sure everything where it should be, when she falls pregnant again. Well she took a test last Saturday which was negative, re-tested again on Monday as AF still hadn't arrived and she was getting cramps. Test was positive, but she started bleeding that night. She saw a doctor Tuesday, who tested a positive again but said it did seem like she was miscarrying, but to test again this Monday coming to be sure. Anyway, she's still bleeding (although now brown) & having cramps, but her HGC levels haven't dropped, just wondered if anyone knew if this was normal? She's obviously scared to test again :( Sorry if any of this sounded insensitive, it's certainly not meant to. X


----------



## futurephotos

my first mc (5 wks) I spotted brown for 1 week , then bled heavy and bright red for roughly another 2 1/2 weeks.


----------



## Mrskg

I just wanted to tell you my story as I seem to have been a little different and would like to let anyone in my position know they are not alone

I found out on 21st of June that my baby had stopped growing at 6 wk's I should have been 12 wk's devastation hit like a brick. Even though I knew my date the protocol in the uk is to wait a wk in case dates wrong longest wk ever only symptom I had was loss of pregnancy feelings no pain an no bleeding.

2nd scan on 28th and sac still there and empty decided on medical management tools 2 pils today and 4 suppository's on thurs no pain passed a large clot in the afternoon phoned hospital on fri to be told they thought it was over even though I didn't think it was they made me feel like I was stupid and eventually agreed to scan on tues 5th thankfully the did as sac was still there glad I was not crazy decided to try medical again as no surgery app till tues 12th got a small bit pain with second medical and some bleeding and one large clot I still knew in my mind it wasn't over but they said to wait till mon (today) to go for scan before surgery tomorrow

Over this weekend on fri I had really bad labour pains from 10pm till 5am no clots just bleeding was fine all day then sat night 930 till 1230 really really bad labour pains but coped by hoping this was it and no surgery would be needed heavy bleeding an small clots but still no sac then on Sunday afternoon went to toilet and passed sac with no pain just back from hospital and all I'd clear so happy and sad at the same time I prayed to my angels the whole 3 wk's to give me stength and to help me do it naturally I think they listened 

So all in all it took 3 wk's from finding out until my body emptied itself

So sorry to all going through this x x x


----------



## mummy88

hello ladies, 
im going through a misscarriage at the minute. ill try to keep story short.
went docs when i was 6 weeks with pains, they did urine test and said i had a water infection. antibiotics did nothing to help and still had period like pains. eventually saw mw when i should have been 8 weeks, who seemed worried when i told her what was going on and sent me for a scan. scan showed a sac, no baby. i didnt know what to think, i could tell by the sonographers face that something wasnt right. had bloods to check levels and results werent good. had another scan 1 week later, no change, still no sight of baby :-(
was told it was a blighted ovum. decided to see if things would happen naturally. 
ive been spotting for the last few days now and this morning ive been in serious pain, lost lots of big clots (sorry tmi) and bled quite heavily. to me it felt like labour pains.
this is my 1st miscarriage and had no idea what to expect. wouldnt wish it on anyone. 
not a nice question, but i think i may have passed the sac, does anyone have an idea what it would look like? 
wishing you all the best and lots of hugs xxxx


----------



## LMD17

I spotted on and off for over a month.I had episodes where I would bleed(sometimes in one big gush) and then it would stop.
Finally over a month after it all started I had labor like pains for a few hours and then again the next morning and finally I passed the sac while out at a store.After that I bled for a couple of days and then it stopped.I found the dragging on and on not knowing what was happening hard.


----------



## kirsty2686

Hi All, 

Ive had a missed miscarriage as diagnosed today.....went for a 12 week scan and was told my baby died at 7-8 weeks but hadnt had any symptoms until last night when i passed heavy blood and clotting. Ive opted to have a natural miscarriage and ive had bleeding for 3 days and have been told it can last anything upto 3 weeks. 
I understand how you all feel who have suffered miscarriages and hope everyone finds the love and support they need to pull through. 

x


----------



## BFPSeeker

I have also just found out that I have had a missed miscarriage. I thought I was 9.5 weeks but scan showed 7.5 week baby with no heartbeat. I'm devastated as its my third.
I have so far opted for natural but the only sign I have had so far is a bit of pinky discharge. I think its going to take a while for me....

Before I conceived i was taking agnus castus to regulate my hormones and I was wondering whether this might help just now to get my hormones back in gear and to stop my body thinking it is still pregnant.... Not sure if anyone out there has tried this?


----------



## Mrskg

Hi mommy88 the sac looks nothing like the clots its a grey sort of colour I would say looks a bit like a small brain sorry graphic but only way to I could think to explain it I actually read it looked greyish on here and so glad I did because otherwise I'd have listened to the midwife who told me I had miscarried after passing one large clot actual miscarriage never happened till a wk and a half later x so sorry for your loss sending you all hugs x


----------



## bdawn8403

I started last Thursday with spotting, although everybody I saw assured me it was normal in early pregnancy since I was only 7 weeks. More spotting on Friday. Saturday full blown bright red blood and cramping. Sunday morning, I'm assuming that it had come out because a blood clot looking thing came out of me (although it was harder than a clot). Still bleeding bright red and pretty much have since Sunday. Today it has slowed a little but I have no idea how long it will go on. I also don't understand exactly what occured to me since everybody's story I read is about how the doctors knew and told them and sent them to have one and mine just came out of nowhere within a few days of me finding out I was pregnant. 

Had it really of started way before then or was the day I started bleeding the beginning of it? The hospital doctor told me I had a complete miscarriage.


Also another question I keep asking myself, am I mother? It may sound weird but this was my first pregnancy, am I considered a mom now?


----------



## futurephotos

Bdawn8403 - that is a really good question: "am I a mom now?" I think it would be interesting to start a thread just on that to see how other people feel. Let me know if you do!

I too don't have any children, we are still trying for our first. I've had 2 pg and 2 mc. I'm wondering the same thing...

My first MC was just finishing up around mother's day. I remember thinking I was supposed to be in the process of becoming a mommy and it made me sad that the child wasn't in me anymore. At what point does motherhood begin? There wasn't a birth - live or still. I wasn't able to do any nurturing (not even to my own body as the development didn't make it far enough or long enough for me to experience any changes and care for a child in me). I didn't feel like I should count it as my first mother's day.

It's also like figuring out when the baby is truly a "baby" and not an embryo or fetus etc. I've always referred to mine as a baby and not any of the other technical terms. So, to me I think it just depends on what kind of connection you feel.


----------



## bdawn8403

I never liked the terms like embryo or fetus. I see it as a baby as soon as its conceived and have always felt that way. Yes my baby was only 4 weeks gestastion but it was my baby and I did give "birth" in a horrible way, however, I don't feel like a mother like a mother should. I don't know if that makes me a bad person or what but like you, I never got to mother anybody. I had a few pregnancy symptoms like fatigue, nausea here and there, headaches and wanting to eat more but I was just getting started. 

So I guess since I was so early on I can't feel that I am a mother yet.


----------



## Khadijah-x

:hugs::hugs: Very sorry for your loss :cry::cry:

My natural 8 week 1 day miscarriage- I was bleeding 2 weeks prior to passing the baby. started as spotting, then red, then heavy. I never had clots only tiny tiny seseme seed ones. 
I had 2 scans during the bleeding and baby was alive. 4 days after the 2nd scan vvvv unxpected baby just fell out :cry: No pain. just a weird niggling sensation deep down in stomach (now I know that was cervix opening)
After baby came out still in the sac, I started bleeding v heavy like a pad in 5 minutes. On way to hospital I passed a golf ball size clot. Had lots pain come then but nothing unbearable just eye watering. 
By the morning bleeding was back to period flow and no pain.
Few days later passed a clot about as long as middle finger. Period cramps for a few days. Nothing major. Got period bang on 33 days after that.

I hope everything goes straight forward for you :hugs::hugs:


----------



## pinkflamingo

Hey hun
Sorry for your loss. From the first scan which showed a mmc, it took 7 weeks for me. I bled for only 4 of those weeks and had cramping pains for about 2 days right at the very start and then no pain whatsoever. When I had passed baby some blood clots remained and I continued to bleed for a few weeks. I was offered an erpc (which they normally wouldn't have done with the size of what showed on the scan, but it was due to the length of time that it had dragged out over).

Sending you hugs xx


----------



## futurephotos

My 2nd MC is coming to a close and this time it wasn't as bad as the first the cramping and bleeding were both lighter this time and only lasted about 10 days.


----------

